#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Can anyone suggest top universities and intake for spring in different universities for Master's degree in abroad?

## krishnaCon

Hello friends I pass out in year 2014 as a Computer Science engineer. Now I want to do MS from USA. Please suggest me best Universities for MS Programs in USA so that I can apply for it.
 :(clap):  :(clap): 





  Similar Threads: Masters Degree  Postgraduate What should I do? Top Universities in USA - Best Universities in USA for Higher Education List of Government Universities in Australia - Government Universities in Australia Cheapest universities in australia -  Universities in Australia at Affordable Price Australian universities - Universities in Australia - University of australia

----------


## vipul11

It is not necessarily better to get MS abroad.Quality of universities abroad varies just like in India. If you get your MS ina top university in India, you are fine. On the other hand if you get MS fromStanford in US, you are much better than perhaps any other university. 

When you study abroad; your exposure to a new culture and lifestyle will definitely dazzle you. As a student in a foreign land; the first few days may cause you to feel home-sick and lonely; but rest assured after this initial phase you will transform into an independent and responsible individual.


About Universities,its depend up to you thatfrom which country you want to do MS according to that you search universitiesof particular country in search engine,you will find better option in that andits helpful for your decision.

Bestof luck...!!

For more information:
*Visit : tinyurl.com/phkxdwr*

----------

